# Safe Cage?



## patw (pat) (Jul 30, 2018)

Hello -

I house my 3 male English Budgies in a Kings Corner Cage, 54 x 43 x 72 inches - 3/4" bar spacing.

In reading through the stickies on this site I see it is not recommended to keep Budgies in 3/4" bar spacing. 
When I purchased this cage I was not aware this was an issue and to be honest I'm not convinced it is. However I
would like to hear what others think.

My 3 EB's have been living in this cage together for almost a year and a half now.

The birds themselves would be unable to fit between the bars to escape.
As far as getting a head stuck, the bar thickness is 5.5 mm so they do not bend or flex. 
The 3/4" spacing is even throughout so even if they did manage to push their head through (which to my knowledge they have never attempted) 
there is no way of getting stuck.

I'll attach a pic of the cage. Does anyone feel this cage poses a danger?


----------



## Mz Pixel Queen (Jul 31, 2018)

It's unlikely that this cage could be a safety threat, but it is not recommended.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

The bar spacing is not recommended for a budgie and really, it should not be used for budgies because it wasn't made for them. 
I would say besides the bar spacing being too big, their seems to be a very large gap at the top of the door that a budgie probably could escape through. 

While your birds have't ever escaped from the cage and caused any issues, it's not to say they won't in the future. 

It is a lovely cage, but IMO, it's not fit for purpose.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote "Best Practices" in the care of budgies for their optimal health and well-being. 

The forum does not recommend housing any budgie in a cage that has bar spacing greater than 1/2". Budgies can fit their heads through the spaces if the bars are spaced wider than 1/2" apart and can be injured severely or killed. Using only cages that have proper bar spacing is safest for your birds.

While your budgies have never attempted to put their heads through the bars so far, I personally would not be willing to take that risk.

The cage is quite lovely but not one we would recommend as housing for budgies.*


----------



## patw (pat) (Jul 30, 2018)

Thank you, I appreciate your responses. 

Just to clarify, the gap on the top as mentioned by Therm is 3/4” also. There are no openings anywhere on the cage larger than 3/4”.
I suppose the thicker edgings around that opening gives the appearance of a larger gap. 

I do however understand the concern about them possibly putting their heads out.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That particular cage was made for large parrots. I can tell you by personal experience, that I had budgies (standard not English) be able to get their entire body through a 1" bar spacing, and get in and out of my parrot's cage with surprising ease. (A long time ago, and budgies were put in another room), but mentioning it because they _will try_ to get through at some point. An English might be able to get tragically stuck in 3/4".

If you'd like a very large cage for budgies, I would look instead at indoor aviary cages. Ones made for small birds. No more than 1/2" bar spacing.


----------

